# Is there a way of physically mapping my movements using my HTC phone?



## madzone (Sep 30, 2011)

I want to trace journeys I've made and have something I can print out. Can I do this on my phone with google maps or something?

It's an HTC Wildfire if that makes any difference.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, loads of ways starting with Google MyTracks






https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.maps.mytracks&feature=search_result
And CardioTrainer
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.wsl.CardioTrainer&feature=related_apps
And SportsTracker
https://market.android.com/details?...android.ui.activity.lite&feature=related_apps
And Endomondo
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.endomondo.android&feature=related_apps


----------



## madzone (Oct 1, 2011)

What happened to my reply? 

Anyway - just wanted to say I used it today and it works a treat. Once I've worked out how to overlay the maps and make them more linear it'll be perfect


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2011)

Which app did you go for in the end?


----------



## madzone (Oct 1, 2011)

I just scanned the barcode for My Tracks and it installed it. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2011)

madzone said:


> I just scanned the barcode for My Tracks and it installed it. Easy peasy lemon squeezy.


It's an excellent app. One thing: if you use it a lot you'll need to pack a second battery/charging pack.


----------



## madzone (Oct 1, 2011)

editor said:


> It'#s an excellent app. One thing: if you use it a lot you'll need to pack a second battery/charging pack.


I've bought two spare batteries and I have one kicking around the house somewhere. I want to track all my movements for a month. We don't get gps coverage in the house or I'd see if I could do that as well


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 1, 2011)

GPS requires the sky to be visible.


----------



## madzone (Oct 1, 2011)

How does it work in the car then? Or in the bottom of the pram like it was today?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 10, 2011)

It uses elves


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 10, 2011)

What does mytracks do that latitude doesn't?
Presumably myTracks is something you can turn on to give you much better resolution at the expense of some serious battery?


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> GPS requires the sky to be visible.



no it doesn't


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> no it doesn't


this.

it can work just as well when the sky is invincible.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 11, 2011)

I want to know what project you are developing Madz ... first monitoring your movements, then skin conductivity all for a month ... what is going on??


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 11, 2011)

grit said:


> no it doesn't


On the HTC Wildfire, when I use a certain GPS app it says 'please ensure that the sky is visible'. It doesn't work well in places where the sky isn't visible. That's why it says   'please ensure that the sky is visible'.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 11, 2011)

madzone said:


> How does it work in the car then? Or in the bottom of the pram like it was today?


Cars have windows, through which the sky is visible.

GPS devices are notoriously shit in places with loads of tall skyscrapers - ask any of the couriers on my fleet how well theirs work in central london.

A pram is probably too thin or not made of the kind of material that blocks the GPS signals.


----------



## madzone (Oct 11, 2011)

My bag doesn't have a window and it's working fine in there too.


----------



## grit (Oct 11, 2011)

Herbsman. said:


> Cars have windows, through which the sky is visible.
> 
> GPS devices are notoriously shit in places with loads of tall skyscrapers - ask any of the couriers on my fleet how well theirs work in central london.
> 
> A pram is probably too thin or not made of the kind of material that blocks the GPS signals.



I think you just have shit gps units from the sounds of things.


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 12, 2011)

I use GPS in the City on my bike. No issues there! (Galaxy S2).


----------

